# PS3



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

I was in Coconuts buying DVD's a coupla' day's ago and on the front door they had a flyer that said they were accepting deposits for the PS3. They had the release date at Nov. 17th. Price of $499.00 for the 20gig hd and $599.00 for the 60gig. This was with two games and one controller. Sounds like a great deal to me, especially considering that for a standalone BR player you're looking at over a grand.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I'll have to swing by Gamestop to see if they are preordering. It's expensive, but when you consider the BR, it's a deal.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just as a general "by the way.."

_As it turns out, a little examining of Sony's announcement press release reveals the $499 model will lack support for Memory Sticks, SD and Compact Flash cards, no built-in Wi-Fi and will surprisingly have the HDMI output removed (necessary for achieving the much bragged about 1080p screen resolution).​_Information found here.

Seems like you should definitely go for the more expensive version..

JCD


----------

